
Magic Leap One will ship this summer with Nvidia Tegra X2 processor - tareqak
https://venturebeat.com/2018/07/11/magic-leap-one-will-ship-this-summer-with-nvidia-tegra-x2-processor/
======
tareqak
From the article:

Ahead of the demonstration, Magic Leap and AT&T announced today that the
cellular carrier will be the exclusive wireless distributor of Magic Leap One
devices to U.S. consumers, and is investing an unspecified amount in the
company. Despite an earlier claim by Magic Leap’s CEO that the line between
developers and enthusiast consumers had blurred, an AT&T statement appeared to
rule out consumer shipments in 2018, suggesting that developers will get
access first.

